
What Makes the Hardest Equations in Physics So Difficult? - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/blog/what-makes-the-hardest-equations-in-physics-so-difficult
======
ktpsns
The article title sounds clickbait. It should better read: "Why are fluid
equations in physics so difficult?" Quantum physicists or relativists would
probably not agree that Navier-Stokes is hard.

